# L.A COLORS ???



## GlitzGlam (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, so there is new line of products here where i live and its called l.a colors and was wondering who has bought their products and what you think of them, i have an eyeliner only which works great for me but i was wondering of their eye shadows and other products in general??? is it worth it to buy and try? Please let me know if you experienced any of their products and what you think of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WiscoMama (Oct 2, 2012)

i have a ton of LA Colors eye shadow trios that i get at the dollar store.  in my experience they give decent bang for the buck as the colors tend to be well pigmented.

kris


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks..i think ill go tomorrow to the store and check them out properly and maybe buy some....

What do you know of their foundation?


----------



## greenapril (Oct 2, 2012)

I personally love l.a colors. I stick mostly with their lipsticks and eyeshadows. I pick mine up at the dollar tree, dollar general or even family dollar. The pigmentation varies but I don't mind building up the color. Sometimes I just want a little wash of color. The lipsticks....I like their matte lipsticks I have mauve. I recently picked up their lip duos in Natural and Twinkle. Natural has to be my favorite at the moment.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a set of LA Colors metallic polishes I got as a birthday present. They last reasonably long and would be pretty competitive against most drugstore or retail store (e.g. F21) polishes. Actually, I'm like 99% sure the same people who make polishes for LA Colors also supply the F21 Love&amp;Beauty polish line.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 3, 2012)

So i went to the store today and i got a foundation and a jumbo stick and also a lipstick.

have not tried them yet but ill let you guys know what i think of them


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Oct 3, 2012)

Please post your results after using them...! It would be interesting to find out your take! Good Luck!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

I only have their nail polish which is inexpensive and pretty good for the price.


----------



## Amarah (Oct 3, 2012)

I have their jumbo stick in white  and black... I find that they are very similar to the Nyx jumbo pencils...


----------



## greenapril (Oct 3, 2012)

I forgot about their nail polish. I like the triple play nail polish. All of L.A Colors nail polish are pretty good.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalOrganicB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please post your results after using them...! It would be interesting to find out your take! Good Luck!


 The foundation for me is good. It gives a light coverage so its not heavy....

The lipstick is a great color for me. Its not dry but not very creamy either and its smells good (4 me they have to smell good)

The Jumbo Eye Pencil is a little to creamy but i just love the color!!!!

And its has little sparkles in it YUUPPY!!!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Oct 4, 2012)

Their nail polishes are good. When it comes to thier eyeshadows, it varies. Some have good pigmentation and are creamy, while others are chalky. Their lipsticks that I have tried seem to be a little on the drier side to me but they are ok.


----------



## Amarah (Oct 4, 2012)

That blue is nice!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The foundation for me is good. It gives a light coverage so its not heavy....
> 
> ...


Like that blue... a lot!


----------



## KimberlyP (Oct 4, 2012)

I love their shadows. But as it was mentioned, it can be a hit or miss. I think the newer ones I have purchased are way better than the older ones that were chalky.

I am so addicted to F21 polishes which, yes, are made by the same company.

That blue liner is bold!


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KimberlyP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love their shadows. But as it was mentioned, it can be a hit or miss. I think the newer ones I have purchased are way better than the older ones that were chalky.
> 
> ...


 Im still new with la colors so which are the new ones and which are the older ones, have not bought any eye shadows yet because i was not sure what to think of them..


----------



## swtcndy (Oct 4, 2012)

I love LA Colors eyeshadows the trios and the 5 eyeshadow palettes are very pigmented. The 6 eyeshadow palette are ok. I am a big fan on their jumbo eye pencils. Like the lipsicks and some of the lipglosses are ok.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Oct 4, 2012)

What about the pallet with 10 colors?? do you know anything about them?


----------



## WiscoMama (Oct 4, 2012)

i just looked at the website because i wanted to see these jumbo pencils.  where do you find those?  i've only seen LA Colors at the dollar tree, and have not seen these.  i would be VERY tempted to buy one of each color.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilmisslolli (Oct 4, 2012)

These are some of my L.A. Colors, which i LOVE.

They are mostly the older products (all except the jumbo eye pencils) but I'm pretty sure the discontinued them,

I know that in the Family Dollar stores they've done store remodels since L.A. Colors changed their products so at most places its pretty safe to say you got the reformulated stuff.


----------



## KimberlyP (Oct 6, 2012)

I have many of those 5 color sets and they are very nice. I saw LA Colors single shadows at the mall today for $2. I didn't get any because I have some many other LA Color shadows. However, I don't doubt they were good.


----------



## Surreptitious Pip (Oct 20, 2016)

I have used their simmering loose eye powder and their compacted powder. I love the eye shimmer but I worry that the powder must be made super cheap and hope it won't cause me to wrinkle eventually. I have used it for a year so. . . I do switch up and use Rimmel London on occasion however. It does feel less chalky, but the container isn't purse friendly. Now I want to buy the chunky eye stick. Do you have to use primer with the creamy one to prevent it from smudging? I'm always freaked out by the thought of clown face half through the day


----------



## angela17 (Oct 23, 2016)

It is always better to use primer when applying creamy eyeshadows.. When I was younger, I was so mad when my eyeshadow smudged after an hour after doing my makeup..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know that there's a thing called eye primer...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

